# fishing Montauk



## Lavafish (Feb 8, 2004)

Ill be fishing Montauk in mid-october. Looking for advise on a good place to stay next to the good fishing. 
Also what kind of plugs, lures, ect would be good, sizes and colors, ect.  

I'm a fresh water fisherman from Nebraska looking to learn some more about saltwater.

Thanks John


----------

